# DUI Pending / Spouse Visa



## nataliecbird (Aug 21, 2012)

Apologies if this is answered elsewhere - do point me in that direction if it is, but I've spent some time browsing and can't find the answer!

My US husband has a DUI conviction pending in FL. He refused the breath test and as a result had his licence suspended and had to go to a number of courses and follow-up sessions in order to gain a hardship licence and finally now he has a full licence back again (the arrest was in Feb 2012). In any case, the court case is still pending, so while he has his full licence back, there is still the risk of conviction of DUI (despite the fact they have no breath test reading and lost half the video!).

Anyway, we are considering both living in the US or the UK (I'm British), so my question here is about the US spouse visa that we'd need if we want to live there.

Will a DUI conviction have any bearing on his ability to sponsor me as his spouse, to move to the US? I believe it's a possibility he'd be on probation for a year following a conviction but I don't know how that might impact an application for a spouse visa for me. Equally, if he is put on probation, does that mean he cannot leave the country?

Does anyone have any insight they could share? I have no convictions etc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

the US has no interest in his conviction only yours for a spousal visa 
they are only interested in his income 
spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------



## nataliecbird (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for your help!


----------

